# Liver, Kidney, Colon Cleanse



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to do these? Thought about going to health food store. Concerned they'd try to sell me things I don't need.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

"Cleansing' your organs, especially the liver and colon isn't the best idea.
Most of the herbs that they sell actually stimulate the organ, causing it to overwork, they dpeed digestion etc.. dumping more bile into your system etc..

Better to nourish your organs.
For 10 days eat healthful, nourishing foods. Nettles, oats, bone broths with herbs and spices, lightly cooked veggies. Eat fresh fruits and sharp flavored greens like arugula and dandelions.
Drink more water and eat more smaller meals throughout the day.
Eating those 3 big meals stresses teh digestion. Eating/grazing keeps the body on a steady supply of energy.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For the kidneys: 1 quart of organic unprocessed apple juice + 1 cup of olive oil. Sip until gone, 2 or 3 hours. This is very gentle.

For the colon, most of those health food products rely on psyllium husks. You can buy PH by themselves and take one tablespoon a day along with a glass of water. You have to have a full glass of water. There will be directions on the label.

For the liver, I only know of one from Dr. Hulda Clark. Can't remember it, but involves grapefruit, olive oil, and epsom salts.

Rubbing the soles of your feet will also help.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use fruit juices (especially from watermellon) to clean out the kidneys. Ground celery seed will also do it and that is what I'm using thru these next few months.

For the colon, every so often I drink a nice size amount of grape juice with raw (home-grown) eggs in it. Learned this from some type of explanation about colon "cure" by someone out of Mayo Clinic years ago.

For liver, Maura is right on, keeping your diet healthy without preservatives for that liver to deal with is your best way of cleaning the liver. I've not heard of using epsom salts; but I do know ES is very good for growing vigorous plants; so I'm not opposed to trying that.

Again, Maura is right on relative to massaging the soles of your feet. Check to see if you have knots in them and rub out th knots. You might look up "reflexology" for more information as our feet tell us a lot about ourselves if we know how to interpret.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

motdaugrnds could celery seed supplements be used? I have some, I was going to use for gout. They didn't work for that. Thanks!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Remember that if you are taking other meds that all this can effect it. Grapefruit can cause your body to increase your absorbtion of some medications. Which can cause all sorts of problems as you will be accidently over medicating.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

I've been doing a liver and gallbladder cleanse, I'm about to start on my sixth round. I have gotten out several hundred stones so far. 

http://books.google.com/books/about/The_Liver_and_Gallbladder_Miracle_Cleans.html?id=EP5NUMCVau4C

it's not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Intrigue (Jun 11, 2008)

These "cleanses" are a real crack of BS. You don't need to cleanse your colon, it does this by itself everytime u have a Bowel movement. Anyone who has ever had a colonoscopy knows that there is nothing magical that comes out. In fact, these so-called colon cleanses can kill you if done often enough. There are a lot of beneficial bacteria in the colon and the forceful "cleanse" can seriously alter the biological balance. It's not a coincidence that the treatment for deadly, antibiotic-resistent Clostridium Difficile is a poop transplant from a healthy person. Those so-called liver and kidney cleanses that rely on drinking a combination of olive oil (or any oil) with an acid (like oange juice/vinegar, etc). People claim they see Gallbladder and kidney stones exctreted in their poop. What they are actually seeing is tiny clumps of mayonnaise. Don't believe me, look up the recipe for making home-made mayo. (wisk oil + acid together). Those several "hundred" stones are not stones at all, it's a foolos folly and risking your health for bad science.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Do not get sucked into store bought colon cleanser to detox or lose weight. It is all hype and greed. 

Eat a well balanced, organic, homegrown food and you will be just fine.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I agree when we start "cleaning" out our bodies, we need to do so with caution. We need the "good" bugs in there! "Natural" remedies of clean self is not harmful if not overdone. It's like a good bowel movement; however, if one is constipated, a "good bowel movement" is difficult to achieve. That is when some of these natural remedies are helpful.

I suggest, whatever you use to help your body function well needs to be followed with a quality Probiotic Enzyme.


----------



## somedaysunnyday (Nov 25, 2013)

I think of two books. "The Yoga of Eating by Charles Einstein" and "The Spiritual Path of Fasting" by Stephen Harrod Buhner. 

I can't agree more about these cleanses being abused or being used by individuals that do them for all the incorrect reasons. Though some may be appropriate under knowledgeable supervison.


----------

